# My new wheels



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

I finished her up last night and went on the maiden voyage this morning; one word, splendid.

Here's the part's list:

Rivendell Canti Romulus
Ultegra drivetrain w/ DA downtube shifters
Paul Neo Retro (F) and Touring brakes (R)
Wheels: Velocity deep-V rims, Ultegra hubs, DT spokes, Michelin Dynamic tires (32mm), 32 spoke (F), 36 spoke (R)
Nitto Techno stem
Nitto Noodle bars (46mm)
Brooks bar tape
Thomson masterpiece zero setback seatpost
Brooks B17 special 

Enjoy.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Interesting choices of sports drinks.

Cool bike.


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Ha ha, thanks. That was my lame attempt at some poser shots.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice build....What are you plans for her? Touring?


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave. 

I guess I'll be doing a little of everything but I built it with commuting in mind. I've got a rack and some luggage on the way, then I'll be all set. Well, some fenders would be nice too.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I bought some wood fenders from a guy on eBay for my commuter... They would look great on your Riv


----------

